# Raceway Hobbies' New Location



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2005)

Raceway Hobbies has recently moved to a new larger location :woohoo:
103 Ducth Hollow Rd. Smithton, Pa 15479.

We are now only 5 min from our offroad track. There is a 24' x 40' indoor carpet (ozite) track & we plan to start racing this fall. Also there is an indoor rock crawling area.

Feel free to stop out & turn some practice laps or test out you crawler anytime :thumbsup:

Store hours are M-F 11-7, Sat 10-6, closed Sun (racing outdoors)
If you have any questions feel free to give me a call @ (724) 872-3225.

Here are a few pics(sorry for bad quality, I'm no photographer!):


















Crawling

























Hope to see ya soon :wave:
Matt.


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

What classes you think you may race? What day you think may race?
Johnny


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2005)

JSP51N RACING said:


> What classes you think you may race? What day you think may race?
> Johnny


We are gonna race on Saturdays.

Classes: Mini Late Model Spec Class, 4cell oval, Vintage, and any other classes that guys wanna run.





We will be starting our racing season on Saturday August 30th :woohoo:

_*It will be $10 for your 1st car & $5 per each extra vehicle.*_*

10:00 AM doors, track & registration open
1:30 PM track & registration close for drivers meeting
2:00 PM racing starts*

There will be plenty of pit tables, but you may wanna bring your own chair!
refreshments available!
personal transponders welcome!

Post up if you plan on running with us.
Thanks,
Matt 

:thumbsup:


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

I am thinking of to race some with you.
Johnny


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

What class's race last saturday?
Johnny


----------



## ms31 (Mar 22, 2005)

4-cell stock/17.5 and Losi Mini Dirt Late Model.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2005)

Here are some updated pics of the track. 


















Hope to see some new faces this weekend.
"thumbsup"


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Matt. I like to come and run some. But do you race 2wd trucks and monster trucks?
Johnny


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2005)

JSP51N RACING said:


> Matt. I like to come and run some. But do you race 2wd trucks and monster trucks?
> Johnny


I would love to, but the track is a lil tight for trucks. If there was enough interest though we could work something out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Raceway Hobbies the 2nd thats cool. Dave and Georgia Steen, followed by Brian Bodine ownwned Raceway hobbies in Edmonds for about 15 years, Washington it closed in 96. It was an awesome carpet oval track and a great hobby shop with the best of people running and I met alot of great racers. I would not be the racer I am today without that place. The man that was the last to own the shop, Brian Bodine, is now the owner of Slapmaster, they make 1/12th scale chassis and all kinds of cool diff parts. He makes a diff kit that can make your 1/12th scale diff last all year and still be smooth. Good times back then.*:thumbsup:

*Lester O'Dell
**www.LesODell.com*
Sponsored by...
RC4Less 
Team Power Push
*Web Designer for 
www.NORARCOVAL.com &
www.SkagitRiverRaceway.com
Track Announcer for N.O.R.A. RC Oval 
& Skagit River Raceway*


----------

